
What Truths Can You Divine from Instagram Paintings? - prismatic
https://www.thenation.com/article/culture/painting-instagram-essay/
======
mikece
You can certainly get a view into the mind of the artists. A saying I learned
30 years ago when I first got into photography is "the lens looks both ways"
meaning the viewer sees into the mind of the photographer, what they find
interesting, as much as the photographer is looking out onto the world. As
painting and photography are both forms of visual art an apt adaptation could
be "the canvas looks both ways." Aside from that, truth in art is always
highly subjective.

------
082349872349872
A working sculptor once told me he appreciated my pieces because they needed
to be experienced in the round. He would have liked to be able to compose in
that style, but as his potential purchasers all worked off photographs, it
meant that while he sculpted in 3D, his work had a preferred viewing
direction, from which it was composed as in high relief.

